# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Your favorite quotes from spinal tap

## Glassweb

OK gang... have at it!

----------


## catmandu2

"This here river don't go to Aintry..."

----------


## Byrdmando

It's such a fine line between stupid, and clever

----------


## Londy

"Making a big thing out of it would have been a good idea."

----------


## Rob Fowler

"This amp goes up to 11" 

I would have thought this would have been the first one!

----------


## Glassweb

"            "

_above a quote from the mime..._

----------


## wellvis@well.com

It's like, how much more black could this be? and the answer is none. None more black.

----------


## Glassweb

nobody knew who they were... or what they were doing...

----------


## Tom Wright

"E minor, the saddest of all keys."

----------


## Scott Tichenor

_"... puppets go last..."_ 

A friend in Colorado Springs gave that name to his rock band a long time ago.

----------


## Toycona

Puppet show and Spinal Tap

----------


## Londy

LOL...I had to post another..... "He died in a bizarre gardening accident".. "It was one of those things they said was better﻿ left unsolved"

----------


## Mandomax

A little too much ### perspective!
-at Elvis' gravesite

----------


## Nolan

'The Gospel According to Spinal Tap':  "This pretentious 
	   ponderous collection of religious rock psalms is enough 
	   to prompt the question: "What day did the Lord create 
	   Spinal Tap and couldn't he have rested on that day too?"


The review you had on 'Shark Sandwich'... was merely 
	   a two word review which simply read "#### sandwich."

----------


## Darren Bailey

I was friends with the guitarist from English rock band Saxon for many years. I read an interview where one of the writers from Spinal tap said they had been on tour with Saxon and based many of the ideas on them. I was desperate to tell my friened but couldn't bring it up. He owned one of Jimi Hendrix's guitars (given to him by Hendrix's father) and playing that instrument was a great feeling. Sadly I never quite made the sounds with it that Hendrix did.

But, back to the quote thing, my favouties are:
Too much, too much f*****g perspective.
As long as I've got the sex and drugs I don't really need the rock n roll.
sex-*ist*!
They were still booing him when we were playing.
They're like fire and ice and I'm in the middle - like lukewarm water.
we're taking a grown up look at sex - and putting it on a farm.
You can go and get a bite to eat and you'll still be hearing that one.
etc etc

----------


## mandocrucian

_"Hope you like our new direction."_

----------


## Dobe

"that's really beautiful, what's it called?"

"Lick My Love P*mp"      :Laughing: 

"this guitar's never been played. It still has the original tag. No don't touch it, don't, don't even look at it!"

(remind you of anybody you know?)

----------


## Brent Hutto

Doubly

----------


## rgray

As long as there's, you know, sex and drugs, I can do without the rock and roll. 

Well, I'm sure I'd feel much worse if I weren't under such heavy sedation.

We've got Armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.

----------


## 250sc

It's been years since I've seen the movie but I seem to remember the bands manager telling them that they weren't losing fans, they were just becoming more exclusive.

----------


## Chip Booth

"You can't really dust for vomit"

----------


## mandohymn

"Dozens of people spontaneously combust each year. It's just not really widely reported."

----------


## Jeff Richards

Let's not forget the lyrics here.

"Listen, .., to what the flow-er people say"

"Big Bottom, Big Bottom, talk about mud flaps, my girls got 'em", even my wife laughs at that one.

----------


## Ed Goist

David St. Hubbins: "I do not, for one, think that the problem was that the band was down. I think that the problem *may* have been, that there was a Stonehenge monument on the stage that was in danger of being *crushed* by a *dwarf*. Alright? That tended to understate the hugeness of the object."
Ian Faith: "I really think you're just making much too big a thing out of it."
Derek Smalls: "Making a big thing out of it would have been a good idea."

----------


## G. Fisher

"I'm tired of sticking up for his intelligence."

"He was the patron saint of quality footwear."

----------


## Mike Black

"Jazz is just a series of mistakes without the 'oops.' I don't understand it. They use this bizarre tone on their guitars; it's like it's under a tub of water. It's like plup-plup-plup-plup-plup, like a little motor boat. But I think that's because they're old people, and they don't like the noise. And of course they play soft, so you can't hear them. Then they go, 'Yeah, I'm a great player.' 'Sure, mate. I've gotta take your word for it.' With me, I play loud. My manhood is right on the table. Examine it, pick it up, if you will."

----------


## Mike Black

"We're not about to do a free-form Jazz exploration in front of a festival crowd"

----------


## smokyt81

It's not all sex and drugs for Ian! I'm out finding mandolin strings in Austin at 4:00 in the morning! I prise the rent from the local Hebrews!

----------


## journeybear

The whole hopelessly lame attempt at singing harmony by Elvis' grave at Graceland.

----------


## Cabbagehead

Hello cleveland!!!

----------


## Paul Cowham

"...I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece..."  :Laughing:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Recent reunion footage:
"The fact is, jazz is mistakes. You're playing it wrong...
Jazz is an accident. Waiting to happen. Glad to have happened..."
"Miles Davis. He kept putting this thing on the end of his horn--to make it sound less like a trumpet. 
What's wrong with him?"

----------


## Steve Roberts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Two stupid bits from when Nigel is showing his guitar collection to Marty-

Nigel Tufnel: The sustain, listen to it. 

Marty DiBergi: I don't hear anything. 

Nigel Tufnel: Well you would though, if it were playing. 


Then Nigel shows off his Les Paul, imitating the vibrato


Nigel Tufnel: You can go have a bite and 

keeps imitating the vibrato

Nigel Tufnel: you'd still be hearing that.

----------


## Steve Roberts

> "E minor, the saddest of all keys."


Actually it was D minor.

----------


## Trevor Thomas

"I was just wondering, does this mean uh...the popularity of the group is waning?"

"Oh, no, no, no, no, no, no...no, no, not at all. I, I, I just think 
       that the.. uh.. their appeal is becoming more selective."

----------


## Tbone

"Boston - not a big college town".

----------

